# Time duration to get Employment Visa after Security Clearance Done



## dadieo

Hi,

How long it will take to get the Employment Visa after Security Clearance is Done. I have just completed my security clearance. Please advice.

dadieo


----------



## chucktownmo

Yes I'm wondering the same thing, but I heard it will be four weeks.


----------

